

Name that Blue - fecklessyouth
http://namethatblue.com/

======
acchow
I really wish they showed stats. I'd like to see which is the most recognized
blue (I immediately recognized Facebook).

------
SchizoDuckie
I have never heard of 80% of the names in there. How can I name that blue?

